# Enlever un élément à la barre d'outils Safari



## jpm19 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour !

Je n'arrive pas à enlever 1 élément de la barre d'outils safari 5.1.2 sous Lion : il s'agit de splash ID, dont j'ai du cocher l'option d'ajout d'1 élément à la barr d'outils lors de son istallation.

Comment faire ?

Merci !


----------



## Fìx (8 Janvier 2012)

Salut!

Rester appuyé sur "Cmd" puis glisser l'élément en dehors? (j'ai pas bien compris, c'est un bouton ou tout une barre supplémentaire? Une 'tite capture sinon! )


----------

